
Building Two Mobile Apps at Once… with JavaScript - lolptdr
https://medium.com/@kpcb_edge/building-two-mobile-apps-at-once-with-javascript-bf0b70a56403
======
sjclemmy
I've just spent a few days using Ionic to mockup up a front end app. It would
take a few days more to create a back end and that would be a complete app.
This rapid development cycle is incredible. I've got the app running in ios
and android.

